# men who bodybuild or train,do you date............



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

*gentlemen only,i'm afraid,please choose what womans bodytype you prefer*​
iris kyle (big bastad)31.15%amateur competing size72.68%fitness physique (sorry but,corrr blimey)4818.39%recreational gym goer (decent physique with curves)14555.56%average jane (everyday kind of girl)4818.39%string bean (slim)72.68%seen more meat on a sparra's kneecap31.15%


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

do fella's who bodybuild or train....date likewise ladies,such as bodybuilders,bigger ladies,recreational trainers or the normal type physique women where muscle,size and appearance doesnt matter and more femininity counts?

i know i dont like it too much in women,like pro bodybuilder heavyweight females(although i'd try anything once)...but for men,i mean womens physique has been an attraction for 1000's of years!!!!

so gentlemen/men/males if you train or bodybuild,does this mean your even more tailored or drawn towards someone who trains,or bodybuilds,such as muscles,shape,size,physique and low fat etc?


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

ya mate, I have notice lately that women who are fat or out of shape or eat like crap just pis s me off....Its like they are wasting a perfect nice pu$$y....lol...no, but my wife is prego right now, and please dont think i am not sensative but, damn! I just want her ass to have this kid and get into them gym and burn some [email protected]!


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I couldn't go out with a girl who's a body builder but id love a girl who gose to the gym to stay fit and toned


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

i wouldnt mind someone not training at all as long as they didnt have a problem with me doing it.

however to moan at me for eating f*ckin tuna is pathetic coming from a woman who lives on toast and crisps and chocolate..... sorry!!! but it gets me mad

would love to date a fitness girl but i dont find bodybuilding females sexually attractive although i admire their physqiues i wouldnt want to get in bed with them, and since most would outsize me i would feel a bit inadequate.

but for now i am staying well away from women


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

so,women are out....men then?


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

im always atracted to really petite women that are about 5ft2-5


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

since getting bigger, I find bigger (not fat) women more attractive, and strong women impress me too, but I wouldnt mind what she looked like, as long as I got on with her,

my ideal woman would have a physique in between monica brant and some brazilian latina , but Id be happy with Monica Brant


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> so,women are out....men then?


nah mate i knew it would come across like that lol.... i am purely heterosexual but i am just staying away from the snakes with t!ts for a while


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm a mix between the second,third and fourth option,i end up going for rec gym user as thats what i see most commonly as the most attractive,but i do find the other two (fitness physique and amateur comp size) extremely attractive two,i wanna pick all three damn it!!!lol

Ironically despite how she looks my other half doesnt train at all,she does cardio with me come prep time but thats it,she just has extremely good genetics and looks v toned and muscular.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

PompyMan said:


> nah mate i knew it would come across like that lol.... i am purely heterosexual but i am just staying away from the snakes with t!ts for a while


i'm joking bro,i know times can get a little bit heavy when women get started!!!

best to keep away as you said...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

weeman said:


> i'm a mix between the second,third and fourth option,i end up going for rec gym user as thats what i see most commonly as the most attractive,but i do find the other two (fitness physique and amateur comp size) extremely attractive two,i wanna pick all three damn it!!!lol
> 
> Ironically despite how she looks my other half doesnt train at all,she does cardio with me come prep time but thats it,she just has extremely good genetics and looks v toned and muscular.


weeman...your just greedy...bloody good appetite though,i'd take all 3 categories too...hehehe

hell...everyone needs love...i say all the categories!!!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

a mix between amateur comp, fitness, recreational and average.

my girlfriend is a size 6/8, she's about 5'3 on her tip toes. i've never had a girl bigger than size 6/8, maybe a size 10.

i like petite.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I clicked rec gym goer, but I think some muscle does look good, just not too lean, that is what I find unattractive.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i knew this would be a good test for the chaps,cos there are so many categories appealing...as with the womens poll i did,they knew they'd choose one or the other...but us chaps....are driven by a different hormone,hahahaha!!!

keep voting!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I like most types of women except fat bitches and I wouldnt **** ms olympia


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

A lot of guys will say slim or average gym goer as they have some funny ideas.... I would consider myself as what you have described there as fitness physique which many will say is too muscular for their tastes..... well, this is me offseason.... no-one would guess what I do until I am well into my diet really....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

this is the girl im with now, im sure a few of you know who she is lololololol. She's usually the type i go for


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I pretty much a "package" bloke.

I'm not a "tit man" or an "@rse man" (though the ladiees look weird without them) . I just look at chicks and it's a yes or no to the entire package.

They can be all sorts of shapes, sizes and colours though it either works or it doesn't.

That's as far as shagging. They have to be good decent honest intelligent strong women to hold my interest.

Mad, bad high maint phychos need not apply, already divorced one of those


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

zara you are stunning


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

me, i don't date....

i'm married to my ultra skinny missus...


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Vince said:


> Not a clue, who is she? :confused1:


you got access to the MA?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Vince said:


> Nope! I'm a newly converted perv me :lol:


Lol you'll need to look in there then


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I usually go for sort of size 6s/size 8s to be honest. Rec gym users are what I do tend to look for, so they know what I'm doing. But if they don't use the gym and are just an "average jane" and still look good then I can't complain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> this is the girl im with now, im sure a few of you know who she is lololololol. She's usually the type i go for


Never have i seen a man so proud of nailling his own sister:whistling: :lol:

As if it needs saying but Zara looks fantastic.

My own gf used to be very fat(i met her after she lost about 50lb and she was attractive chubby then) she wants to get the l/w body builder look and works out with me whenever i go to the gym and is making good progress. The bonus of a girl like that is its me who feels guilty for eating crap food as she diets non stop plus she cooks all my food and keeps my appartment spotless allowing me to spend time on more pressing matters such as Maka and his hillybilly love....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Con said:


> *Never have i seen a man so proud of nailling his own sister:whistling:* :lol:
> 
> As if it needs saying but Zara looks fantastic.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MOTHER****ING STEP SISTER!!!!! JUST BECAUSE HER **** DAD MARRIED MY MUM


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> MOTHER****ING STEP SISTER!!!!! JUST BECAUSE HER **** DAD MARRIED MY MUM


Ha ha just because it's legal, don't mean it's right :lol: :lol: :lol:

Look at the Royal Family, and anyone from Biggleswade....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha just because it's legal, don't mean it's right :lol: :lol: :lol:


well I can't help liking her FFS. you wont think it's so funny when I take a dump in your letterbox


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Vince said:


> I mean do the parents know that when you go out for a family meal it's actually a DOUBLE DATE???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


No she just strokes my dick from across the table with her foot.

Last time we had a family meal they called an ambulance cos they thought i was having a fit


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

told you mak,your a sick puppy,first your talking about girls sh1ttin in cups,now sex with your sister,your on the slippery slope mate,i see a jim morrison like exit coming on lmao


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> well I can't help liking her FFS. you wont think it's so funny when I take a dump in your letterbox


Oh I'd like to see ya try...lol.

My stepbrother was fit when I was 15 but I didn't shag him (even though half the town apparently did  )


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Im with Nytol with this one, A burd who works out and keeps fit, WOW. Size 8, But perfect 10 im after.

But i wouldn't say NO to a fitness Burd, im on Sus for F o o k Sake, lol

Geo


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> MOTHER****ING STEP SISTER!!!!! JUST BECAUSE HER **** DAD MARRIED MY MUM


That's going to be a fcuked up wedding bro


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Geo said:


> Im with Nytol with this one, A burd who works out and keeps fit, WOW. Size 8, But perfect 10 im after.
> 
> But i wouldn't say NO to a fitness Burd, im on Sus for F o o k Sake, lol
> 
> Geo


Lol what is it with dress sizes? They're all bollocks anyway - an 8 from one shop is like a 12 from another......I've never heard a woman say 'Oh he has to be a 28 waist and 40 chest'  

(OK I'm just bitter and twisted because my frame means I will NEVER be a size 8 lol :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

^^^^^^ nah 32 waist 45 chest i just measured :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ill go with 2 to 6  providing they have big boobs


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

PompyMan said:


> ^^^^^^ nah 32 waist 45 chest i just measured :thumb:


THat'll do......:laugh:



Captain Hero said:


> ill go with 2 to 6  providing they have big boobs


Ha ha to get into a size 6 dress with big boobs would require her to have no ribs...... :confused1: I mean that's a 30" chest, isn't it?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha to get into a size 6 dress with big boobs would require her to have no ribs...... :confused1: I mean that's a 30" chest, isn't it?


She could leave 'em out then:thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Beklet said:


> THat'll do......:laugh:
> 
> Ha ha to get into a size 6 dress with big boobs would require her to have no ribs...... :confused1: I mean that's a 30" chest, isn't it?


Bek I meant options 2 - 6 in the poll :tongue:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Captain Hero said:


> Bek I meant options 2 - 6 in the poll :tongue:


Ha ha sorry I'm blonde.... :blush:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i should of put a *normal chubby gal* in the poll...cos i remember not so long ago,there was a thread about chubby chasers....now i love the chubbies too...

i knew i forgot something...and somewhat surprised the majority of chaps are for recreational gym user.......but a lot of chaps are disclosing they like small stick thin trophy type ladies??????

just an observation....keep voting chaps...!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Totally doesnt matter to me physically, as long as there have a good personality and are nice...... Wait...... *Scratch that statement*....... I lied........ give me some big boobies and nice curves


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

anabolic ant said:


> i should of put a *normal chubby gal* in the poll...cos i remember not so long ago,there was a thread about chubby chasers....now i love the chubbies too...
> 
> i knew i forgot something...and somewhat surprised the majority of chaps are for recreational gym user.......but a lot of chaps are disclosing they like small stick thin trophy type ladies??????
> 
> just an observation....keep voting chaps...!!!!


I remember that - cheered me up it did  :whistling: :whistling:

But the reality seems to still be the trophy girls :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

To be honest im not that fussy, although i cant say im into the big girls either masively muscular or chubbys.

Perfection is maybe a slim and athletic phisique.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

3 / 4. I like a girl to be nice and slim but not 'skinny'. Fat / big n muscular is a big no no, I want a girl to look feminine. Nice boobs, flat tummy, nice bum yum yum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Vince said:


> Not me, gimme someone like this and I'm a happy man...


LOL. If I looked half as good as that I'd be a happy woman!!! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i seem to be stuck staring at your post vince,no matter what it wont scroll down.....only one thing for it.....rummage rummage


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

FitBit said:


> LOL. If I looked half as good as that I'd be a happy woman!!! :thumb: :lol:


you arent exactly too far away ffs!!! have you not seen yourself?deary me fitbit,very droolsum!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> you arent exactly too far away ffs!!! have you not seen yourself?deary me fitbit,very droolsum!





Vince said:


> My point exactly :thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol: Thanks for the laugh sweeties!! But seriously, she looks totally amazing Vince!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Beklet said:


> (OK I'm just bitter and twisted because my frame means I will NEVER be a size 8 lol :lol: )


Bull****e Beklet and you know it, if you want to then you can


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Bull****e Beklet and you know it, if you want to then you can


On the bottom. yes but no way ever on the top lol - even when I was horribly thin as a teenager (and a size 6 on the bottom) I was still a 12 on top :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Bottom or Top Bek..... we can do either or both


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> i should of put a *normal chubby gal* in the poll...cos i remember not so long ago,there was a thread about chubby chasers....now i love the chubbies too...
> 
> i knew i forgot something...and somewhat surprised the majority of chaps are for recreational gym user.......but a lot of chaps are disclosing they like small stick thin trophy type ladies??????
> 
> just an observation....keep voting chaps...!!!!


that was my chubby chasers thread!!! glad to see someone else likes um... they all need loving


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> that was my chubby chasers thread!!! glad to see someone else likes um... they all need loving


A chubby girl keeps you warm in the winter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

and if you ever need some food they usually have a few nuts or meat hidden around their gums or in their belly folds


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

zeus87529 said:


> Bottom or Top Bek..... we can do either or both


Lol :laugh:



PompyMan said:


> that was my chubby chasers thread!!! glad to see someone else likes um... they all need loving


That thread was great :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

PompyMan said:


> that was my chubby chasers thread!!! glad to see someone else likes um... they all need loving


Aye, good lad. I don't mind chubbies, just not whales


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> and if you ever need some food they usually have a few nuts or meat hidden around their gums or in their belly folds


plus you'll be bulking in the winter an so can have eating contests at the local buffet restaurant.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> think I've posted this before jus captures............


Ha ha that's such a ropey song lol takes me back to my childhood :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I choose rec gym user, but i know girls that dont even go and look amazing. All you guys are gay, fatties try harder, well thats what my ex says about me anyway :laugh:


----------



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

A woman bodybuiler??? HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lin said:


> lmao why would it make you feel inadequate, or would it just bring out the homosexual side of you :laugh::laugh: :thumb:
> 
> Lin


judging by his avatar Lin i would say its cos a female bber would make him feel small lmao


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

CBennett said:


> A woman bodybuiler??? HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats prob jst as well really as women who look after their bodies like I do have pretty high standards lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I have to admit, I love to have a sesssion with a big vascular cut female bb'er with a clit like a champagne cork.

Go on admit it lads


----------



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

weeman said:


> judging by his avatar Lin i would say its cos a female bber would make him feel small lmao


She would make me feel small i agree, im not huge and dont wanna be huge hence why.........wait for it...........am not huge! Im cut up and thats my aim with a little more size. I train to be cut up and have just bulking this last 10 days. From pervious experience (many experience) from women, they tend to like the smaller cut up man alot more than the big bulky man. Im sure that i'll get alot that dont. Anyway, you dont even know who i am on my avitar lol

FAO the bodybuilding women. I didnt mean to offend in any way, just stating that a bodybuilding woman just isnt my type. You might go for the big beefcake look just like that plank Weeman looks above. I wouldnt take offense if you did because everyone likes different things. No offense intended, im sure a high percentage of men in the UK agree with me

:thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

CBennett said:


> She would make me feel small i agree, im not huge and dont wanna be huge hence why.........wait for it...........am not huge! Im cut up and thats my aim with a little more size. I train to be cut up and have just bulking this last 10 days. From pervious experience (many experience) from women, they tend to like the smaller cut up man alot more than the big bulky man. Im sure that i'll get alot that dont. Anyway, you dont even know who i am on my avitar lol


well judging by what you said, you're not the fat [email protected] in the blue shirt?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

CBennett said:


> She would make me feel small i agree, im not huge and dont wanna be huge hence why.........wait for it...........am not huge! Im cut up and thats my aim with a little more size. I train to be cut up and have just bulking this last 10 days. From pervious experience (many experience) from women, they tend to like the smaller cut up man alot more than the big bulky man. Im sure that i'll get alot that dont. Anyway, you dont even know who i am on my avitar lol
> 
> FAO the bodybuilding women. I didnt mean to offend in any way, just stating that a bodybuilding woman just isnt my type. You might go for the big beefcake look just like that plank Weeman looks above. I wouldnt take offense if you did because everyone likes different things. No offense intended, im sure a high percentage of men in the UK agree with me
> 
> :thumb:


That Plank weeman is one of my best mates and I take more offense to you saying that than offending female bb'ers tbh.... (though tbh he's prob running round the living room in delight squealing like a wee girl cause you called him beefcake pmsl  )

And before you go generalising about bodybuilding women and what we look like etc go back and look at my pics on the 1st or 2nd page of this thread..... I'm sure more men in the UK would agree with me than you pmsl. (and yes - I am an arrogant big headed b*stard..... big deal lol :laugh


----------



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> well judging by what you said, you're not the fat [email protected] in the blue shirt?


LOL correct. That actually made me laugh out loud


----------



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> That Plank weeman is one of my best mates and I take more offense to you saying that than offending female bb'ers tbh.... (though tbh he's prob running round the living room in delight squealing like a wee girl cause you called him beefcake pmsl  )
> 
> And before you go generalising about bodybuilding women and what we look like etc go back and look at my pics on the 1st or 2nd page of this thread..... I'm sure more men in the UK would agree with me than you pmsl. (and yes - I am an arrogant big headed b*stard..... big deal lol :laugh


I dont care if he's your best mate, brother or the King of England for that matter, he just intended to make me look an idiot so i wrote what i did.

As for your pictures, no i havent seen them but i'll check them out now


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

CBennett said:


> I dont care if he's your best mate, brother or the King of England for that matter, he just intended to make me look an idiot so i wrote what i did.
> 
> As for your pictures, no i havent seen them but i'll check them out now


TBH mate, you kinda did that yourself lol


----------



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> TBH mate, you kinda did that yourself lol


Yawn

Im not arguing with you anymore. I just stated that i didnt like my girls looking like yourself and you obviously didnt like it with your comments. Most people (men) who's replied in this topic has said the same as me. im not gonna waste my finger energy on you anymore so this will be my last reply towards you. Obviously by the way you've been posting you'll make some sarcky reply as you like to get the last word so by all means, fire away

oh one more thing, you look ALOT better when your off peak. One thing i do agree with you though when you said ''many will say is too muscular for their tastes''. Yes you are, i agree

toddle pip


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

CBennett said:


> Yawn
> 
> Im not arguing with you anymore. I just stated that i didnt like my girls looking like yourself and you obviously didnt like it with your comments. Most people (men) who's replied in this topic has said the same as me. im not gonna waste my finger energy on you anymore so this will be my last reply towards you. Obviously by the way you've been posting you'll make some sarcky reply as you like to get the last word so by all means, fire away
> 
> ...


Terribly sorry for emasculating you

Heres your (pink) dummy back.... lol


----------



## Stevee1436114546 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Lol what is it with dress sizes? They're all bollocks anyway - an 8 from one shop is like a 12 from another......I've never heard a woman say 'Oh he has to be a *28 waist and 40 chest*'
> 
> (OK I'm just bitter and twisted because my frame means I will NEVER be a size 8 lol :lol: )


i literally have a 28 inch waist and a 40 inch chest mg:

i'll post pics tommorow or something, was planning to do that.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I like my g.f to be athletic, she's tall and looks just right, i had an ex who at first she was alittle over weight adn as time went on she got bigger, to a size 16 and her being 5ft4 wasnt good, i notice guys who were nothing to look at skinny scallies with nice fit looking girls and hate to say this now but i envied them, i mean i looked after myself, even had her mates saying i could do better, bless she even took me ann summers for lingerie and when she put it on it didnt look right, we broke up after that now with my gf of 2 years, we so suit each other and love training and health, sometimes total opposites attract but at the end of the day i think i will speak for most of the lads here, if the girl lets herself go or dont look as good as she used to guys will start to notice other girls around and wonder:whistling:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

CBennett said:


> She would make me feel small i agree, im not huge and dont wanna be huge hence why.........wait for it...........am not huge! Im cut up and thats my aim with a little more size. I train to be cut up and have just bulking this last 10 days. From pervious experience (many experience) from women, they tend to like the smaller cut up man alot more than the big bulky man. Im sure that i'll get alot that dont. Anyway, you dont even know who i am on my avitar lol
> 
> FAO the bodybuilding women. I didnt mean to offend in any way, just stating that a bodybuilding woman just isnt my type. *You might go for the big beefcake look just like that plank Weeman looks above*. I wouldnt take offense if you did because everyone likes different things. No offense intended, im sure a high percentage of men in the UK agree with me
> 
> :thumb:


thats a bit of a [email protected] phrase to use on a bodybuilding forum and typical of the sort of comment skinny wannabe gym boys make as they aint got the dedication, focus or drive to achieve fcuk all in terms of development

let me guess ur the type of guy who goes to the gym and looks at the big guys and says "i wouldnt wanna be that big " .... like u have a choice in the matter ..

Weeman is a respected member of this forum so chucking insults at him aint wise

secondly my wife trains and competes .. faced with [email protected] like urself she would probably be polite and say ur not her type rather than the ignorant sh!t comment " a skinny chav ....HELL NO !!!"


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Some one like Carly would be perrrrrrrrrrrrfect!


----------



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> thats a bit of a [email protected] phrase to use on a bodybuilding forum and typical of the sort of comment skinny wannabe gym boys make as they aint got the dedication, focus or drive to achieve fcuk all in terms of development
> 
> let me guess ur the type of guy who goes to the gym and looks at the big guys and says "i wouldnt wanna be that big " .... like u have a choice in the matter ..
> 
> ...


PMSL :laugh:

Well no, if your first sentence was refering to me then your totally wrong!! Way way off the mark. I could be here and write an essay about how long ive been training, my diet, my dedication ect but not gonna.

About looking at aother guyd in the gym and thing ''i dont wanna be that big'', again, very far off the mark. I think a big bloke looks good. Ive not been bulking and mainly been cutting but just started bulking recently. so far im more than happy with my results (as i have been in the past when on course) and continue to do so. Yes i have very much choise in the matter with how i look believe it or not. Again, very far from the mark there me old!!!!

I dont give a flying if he's a respected forum member, im myself and feel to say anthing i like, i speak my mind wether it be newbie, forum member, respected forum member or site owner. Wether you like that or not i couldnt give a toss. Nowhere in my posts have i been insultive apart from the ''plank'' speach, other than that its all been above board IMO

Myself? Skinny? hahaha far from it. Im at work and when i come online which doesnt allow me to post pictures. I will make sure i post some up very soon though, your wrong AGAIN!!! The chav comment make me smile again, why am i a chav, because i have tattoos 

Ive honestly never known anybody to be as wrong in 100% of their posts like you, it was just a pointless reply. Bless ya


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

CBennett said:


> PMSL :laugh:
> 
> Well no, if your first sentence was refering to me then your totally wrong!! Way way off the mark. I could be here and write an essay about how long ive been training, my diet, my dedication ect but not gonna.
> 
> ...


oh so the skinny guy in the pic aint you ..

ur comments are typical of the deluded t shirt boys who come on here ... im cutting up at the moment .. coz women prefer that look ... ok mate .. that is a t shirt gym boy comment if i ever heard one


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

CBennett said:


> She would make me feel small i agree, im not huge and dont wanna be huge hence why.........wait for it...........am not huge! Im cut up and thats my aim with a little more size. I train to be cut up and have just bulking this last 10 days. From pervious experience (many experience) from women, they tend to like the smaller cut up man alot more than the big bulky man. Im sure that i'll get alot that dont. Anyway, you dont even know who i am on my avitar lol


your not huge .. wait for it coz u cant get huge !!!

i train to be cut with alittle more size ... atypical deluded comment from a t shirt boy

women tend to like the smaller cut up man ... fcuk train for yourself not to please some bird in a club

your comments read of small man syndrome .. ur not as big as the bodybuilders on here but you got so much more than them aint ya

pmsl


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> let me guess ur the type of guy who goes to the gym and looks at the big guys and says "i wouldnt wanna be that big " .... like u have a choice in the matter ..


LOL I love it when people say this! Like they assume picking up a few weights will suddenly transform them into a mass monster!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> LOL I love it when people say this! Like they assume picking up a few weights will suddenly transform them into a mass monster!


Yea, i know a few girls who go to the gym and recommend they do weight lifting as well as cardio and they usually say "oh no I dont want to get massive" it's hard for a girl to get 'massive' at the best of times, even when they follow a good diet. And these girls don't know the first thing about diet!


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

"recreational gym goer (decent physique with curves)" is my type of woman of choice... she must be soft though, yet firm, warm, SMELL GOOD, and shaven....oh yeah, and nice big lips for......well you know


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sofresh said:


> oh yeah, and nice big lips for......well you know


Yeah mate mine nags me too!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

CBennett said:


> PMSL :laugh:
> 
> I dont give a flying if he's a respected forum member, im myself and feel to say anthing i like, i speak my mind wether it be newbie, forum member, respected forum member or site owner. Wether you like that or not i couldnt give a toss. *Nowhere in my posts have i been insultive apart from the ''plank'' speach, other than that its all been above board IMO*
> 
> Ive honestly never known anybody to be as wrong in 100% of their posts like you, it was just a pointless reply. Bless ya


It's your attitude, cockiness and connotation that is insultive.... and yes we know you dont give a flying fcuk..... I think this sums up the point.

.....and to state that Shaun is wrong in *100%* of his posts is a reckless statement. I have read and seen many of Shauns posts, on many threads, and I think that it is a miscalculation on your part, in stating he is 100% wrong in them.


----------



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

I was speaking about his views on me, literally everything he said was wrong, i cant comment on his other posts as ive not read many of them


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

back on topic.... id bang anything once


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

CBennett said:


> A woman bodybuiler??? HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mate when an @rse such as yourself (calling you that as you have proved beyond shadow of a doubt via your posting attitude that you are one) and states,ESPECIALLY on a forum like this,such an ignorant comment as the one above,instantly insulting every single female bodybuilder on here, then the last thing you should be surprised about is having fun poked at you.

thanks for the beefcake comment,yes Zar i did run round squealing with delight for about 15 minutes :lol: ,btw mate people dont train to be cut.....sssssshhhh if you keep it to yourself i'll tell you a secret (we DIET to get cut,we train to stimulate muscle growth,i know i know,amazing isnt it,what will they think of next) that is an example of what shaun was talking about by the comments about your ignorance and stereotypical viewpoint.

Yes i know its also clear as you said you dont care who you offend,you speak your mind,thing is tho your on a forum with rules mate and your supposed to have a little decorum about you,otherwise you make yourself look like a [email protected] (kinda like the way you did with your stellar statement about female bbers)

And then,just to garner a bit more reputation for yourself you proceed to argue with everyone else that posts afterwards who dares to point out the very glaring infantile attitude you have.

anyhoo it doesnt matter what i say,i'm prob just a neanderthall beefcake with out half a clue sporting the 'bulky' look lmao (tho incidentally someone that sports a 32" waist,52" chest,abs,serratus in the offseason generally isnt what i call bulky looking but never the less)

luving that you reckon most women go for your look over mine,must be why i'm errm so unsuccesful with them :lol: if it makes you feel better you keep on telling yourself that when you go to sleep at night,in the meantime every summers day that i walk around topless i'll just have to deal with the nightmare of having a traffic stopping,pussy wetting body,sound big headed? your fkn right i am when i'm talking to someone who appears to have all the tact and intelligence of a brick.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

CBennett said:


> PMSL :laugh:
> 
> Well no, if your first sentence was refering to me then your totally wrong!! Way way off the mark.* I could be here and write an essay about how long ive been training, my diet, my dedication ect but not gonna. *


You could do worst than taking some advice from weeman and shaun then coz tbh you really dont have the physique to back up that statement....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> luving that you reckon most women go for your look over mine,*must be why i'm errm so unsuccesful with them * :lol: if it makes you feel better you keep on telling yourself that when you go to sleep at night,in the meantime every summers day that i walk around topless i'll just have to deal with the nightmare of having a traffic stopping,pussy wetting body,sound big headed? your fkn right i am when i'm talking to someone who appears to have all the tact and intelligence of a brick.


thats me that attract them for ya babe :lol: your too bulky looking....and besides....yer a plank:lol: take it bulky b!tch:laugh:

ah, i nearly wet myself i am laughing so hard........ya plank! Put it on ya CV, in fact, i think you should have it as your sig! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> thats me that attract them for ya babe :lol: your too bulky looking....and besides....yer a plank:lol: take it bulky b!tch:laugh:
> 
> ah, i nearly wet myself i am laughing so hard........ya plank! Put it on ya CV, in fact, i think you should have it as your sig! :thumbup1:


HAHA dont encourage him.... you know he's gonna now eh? :laugh:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

weeman said:


> mate when an @rse such as yourself (calling you that as you have proved beyond shadow of a doubt via your posting attitude that you are one) and states,ESPECIALLY on a forum like this,such an ignorant comment as the one above,instantly insulting every single female bodybuilder on here, then the last thing you should be surprised about is having fun poked at you.
> 
> thanks for the beefcake comment,yes Zar i did run round squealing with delight for about 15 minutes :lol: ,btw mate people dont train to be cut.....sssssshhhh if you keep it to yourself i'll tell you a secret (we DIET to get cut,we train to stimulate muscle growth,i know i know,amazing isnt it,what will they think of next) that is an example of what shaun was talking about by the comments about your ignorance and stereotypical viewpoint.
> 
> ...


i applaud you weeman...brilliant reply,and in your defense i hold your opinion high,i've read many of your posts,very intelligent,very decent,nice humorous chap...and know that you aint no meathead beefcake...but with a brilliant physique...in fact competition winning physique,and for that cbennet...show a bit of respect and decency...weeman is like shaunMc said...a respected and valued member of this site....as far as i can see you are not anywhere near this category/status on here,have not much knowledge on anything but contributing crappy,bad attitude,down-hearted,ill educated patronising comments.....if you was a decent chap...you'd be man enough to apologise to weeman and then shut up,just contribute whats needed....we on here follow the rules,we all wanna speak our minds on subjects but we tend to use a bit more common decency and education....unlike your insultive no good manner....if you aint got nothing good to say,or you cant say something to somebody's face,then hold your tongue!!!!

as far as i can see your a skinny iddiot,opening his mouth on something he knows nothing about!!!!

maybe when you've grown up a bit,you'd see that people like weeman are in your best interests for information....in fact,lets drop down to your level for a second,you might understand this better..."you fcuking muggy cnut,shut the fcuk up,who asked you anyway pri*k"

sorry if i was offensive....oh actually no i aint...tell me something cbennet....what the fcuk are you doing on this site....really???????


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

bit harsh lads, you did jump on him a bit.

most lads dont find female bodybuilders attractive, i think thats a fair comment personally, whether it offends people or not. (im sure it doesnt as its probably the 1000000th time theyve heard that kinda comment)


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

err i think it was more his attitude, then the posts which followed...........well, he made a bit of a booboo and now looks like a bit of a fool....not because he doesn't find BBing women attractive, but the rest of the cr*p he spewed that has shown him that way....the plank thing had us in stitches, as did the beefcake thing....as said above......

I prefer a woman to have a nice toned-trained look, but i didn't vote cause i'm not a guy.......and the thread asks that i don't


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> i applaud you weeman...brilliant reply,and in your defense i hold your opinion high,i've read many of your posts,very intelligent,very decent,nice humorous chap...and know that you aint no meathead beefcake...but with a brilliant physique...in fact competition winning physique,and for that cbennet...show a bit of respect and decency...weeman is like shaunMc said...a respected and valued member of this site....as far as i can see you are not anywhere near this category/status on here,have not much knowledge on anything but contributing crappy,bad attitude,down-hearted,ill educated patronising comments.....if you was a decent chap...you'd be man enough to apologise to weeman and then shut up,just contribute whats needed....we on here follow the rules,we all wanna speak our minds on subjects but we tend to use a bit more common decency and education....unlike your insultive no good manner....if you aint got nothing good to say,or you cant say something to somebody's face,then hold your tongue!!!!
> 
> as far as i can see your a skinny iddiot,opening his mouth on something he knows nothing about!!!!
> 
> ...


lmfao AA i luv your posts mate,nonense to the point sh1t,lolol and thanks by the way 



shauno said:


> bit harsh lads, you did jump on him a bit.
> 
> most lads dont find female bodybuilders attractive, i think thats a fair comment personally, whether it offends people or not. (im sure it doesnt as its probably the 1000000th time theyve heard that kinda comment)


my post above is one of only two posts i made since he said his ignorant comment mate,i didnt jump on him,his attitude afterwards assured that was gner happen from everyone else,if he had engaged his brain in the first place before he made the comment and said it in a more tactile way then none of the rest of the posts would have happened.......



Mrs Weeman said:


> I prefer a woman to have a nice toned-trained look, but i didn't vote cause i'm not a guy.......and the thread asks that i don't


i love your taste in women babe,for many many reasons lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

shauno said:


> bit harsh lads, you did jump on him a bit.
> 
> * most lads dont find female bodybuilders attractive,* i think thats a fair comment personally, whether it offends people or not. (im sure it doesnt as its probably the 1000000th time theyve heard that kinda comment)


this is a bodybuilding forum.

he is entitled to say he doesnt find it attractive.... that, plainly stated is acceptable.

Coming on like a 3rd year schoolboy and going "bodybuilding women - hell no!" is simply offensive and about as acceptable from a skinny untrained body like that, as some fat chick coming on here and squealing "eeewwwww all you male bodybuilders muscle are disgusting.... thats revolting" etc.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I see CBennet's comment as being a bit harsh indeed. You can state your opinion but you can state it in a certain manner. It wouldn't take that much longer to type "I personally don't find female bodybuilders attractive, but each to their own" instead of something along the lines of "Female bodybuilders - hell no" which is plain rude.

Now, on the other hand. I'm sure a lot of you disagree with the way CBennet posted his comment and it would offend you. And although you felt necessary to post a reply to it from someone else's point of view it could seem as though he is being ganged upon (like shauno stated). I can completely understand the fact that you may have been offended by his comment because it was of rude nature. However when say 4-5 members all jump on 1 member it does seem a bit like ganging up.

Personally I would find it best to leave it to the side - CBennet has posted informing he isn't going to reply anymore so you probably won't get another post out of him. The fact he made a rude comment has been shown & I think in the interest of the OP it would be best to keep this properly on topic, though it would lead to a good discussion just with a bit more mature and less rude reply.

Anyway on topic and to end my post on a nice note, I must say I wouldn't usually go for a bodybuilding female, because I have never seen one in person anyway! I like rec gym users and females who generally have a good body anyway. However, the likes of the females on here such as Zara have very nice looking bodies and I certainly wouldn't turn them down!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

CB am i going nuts or didnt you just contact me on facebook a couple of days ago to talk about steriods? :confused1: Perhaps i am totally thinking your the wrong guy but if i am not, what are you chatting about?! You want to enhance your body but you dont want to look muscular is that right?

The funny reality which you must face mate is girls absalutely love muscles in fact more girls love a muscley guy than a non muscular guy, HOWEVER, the ones that usually are not into it are the ones that look down on drug use or ever protein powder use (you know those absalute know it all fools that always exist).

As far as you getting more women than most of the guys on this site I COMPLETELY AGREE do you know why?  Because most of these guys go out a lot less than you would and have other prioritys than trying to pull every woman(also once you get to a high level of physique development either you have a gf/wife or you have very high standards because so many women throw them selfs at you that you can have a massive selection). I rarely go out but strangely enough when i do and that includes the local shopping center i have girls coming up flirting with me asking to feel my arms ext.

I will ask you a question have you ever had a girl run up to you only to tell you how amazingly hot you are? Well i have had that numerous times and i am short and bulky.

Also proper female body builders would very rarely ever go for a guy like you i mean why would you spend all your life perfecting your physical self to get with some average party lad, so you can say your lack of attraction for them is replicated in their own attraction for you.

Haimir stop trying to be mr politcally correct! If some one comes across like a dick and obviously anti bodybuilding on a bodybuilding site they may aswell fvck off, this is a very specific forum.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I dont think anyone is being ganged up on here....

all thats happened is more than one person disagrees with him and has posted as much.

If 1 or 100 people disagree with him and wish to post that, they are equally entitled to do so. In fact to be honest its nice to have less of the fence-sitting that you sometimes get where ppl pm you saying they agree but wont post as much in public...

Anyway... no ganging up that I can see.... just a few people disagreeing and stating as much.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i think there has not been ganging up,i think a few people starting to show good community spirit now,shows we're not standing alone,we chat more etc and get to know people more,like their posts,good info,help,humour etc ....guess people start to like other people,then be willing to defend people we know who are decent and dont deserve crap off people that have no idea!!!!

the reason i said what i said,was because i see a personal attack and a person getting targetted for what exactly????

weeman didnt say anything to get called names or such like...so what gave the right to cbennett to talk like that...so a few people that like/know/friends with weeman etc....did what anyone else would do....from a totally un-provoked flurry of insults and defended him...not that weeman couldnt defend himself,just doing a friendly thing!!!

i do apologise if i was a bit strong,but i guess thats me and how i get my point across!!!

not saying everyone is wrong or shouldnt air opinions,but its gotta be keep sensible and decent at least,whilst being conscious of other people,you cant just throw an insult or two at anyone for *no reason*!!!!


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

to be honest i prefer smaller women - not skinnies though!

my girlfriend is my ideal woman - she's small, everything about her is so delicate and she has THE most amazing curves... lol sorry i got lost there!

I worry sometimes she doesn't like me going to the gym in case i fall for some figure athlete or something - you know the sort. fact is it just wont happen, when I'm training i'm vaguely aware of other people being there but i dont have time to dick about perving, indeed - I often don't even realise when my mate's sitting next to me. Besides, I know my type and they aint it, couldn't hold a candle to the woman I'm with.

I wish that you could explain these things to a non-gym goer - it wouldn't matter if i was the only bloke at a gym full to bursting with these 'sirens', only thing I'm interested in is the weights.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lin said:


> Same as me me only I'm a bird  ...all I see is the weights and wouldn't notice a guy unless he came up and smacked me right in the kisser..............a few weeks back I was using the squat rack and was aware this guy was watchin me (only because it was mirrored) when I was stickin more weight on he was still lookin so I found myself sayin 'and what the fcuk are you lookin at' poor bugger lol but it ain't a pick up joint, tis serious shina guy when your in focussed lifting mode :thumb:


same for me when i'm in the gum,theres very few women actually train in our little concrete block (lol and the ones that do are universe physique competitors lol) but i'm way too fuked to notice anything around me.

There was one guy who used to bring his girl down to the gym with him,she was pretty etc but she knew it too,would stand up against the doors between the crossover towers doing the splits etc,skimpiest of tops,but she basically got blanked....so anyway long story short,myself and my training partner at two weeks out earlier on this year finished training chest and began to give each other the once a week check over to make sure things are on track,as we are stripping off she says'show offs,take more than that to impress me'

'i said there are bigger things going on here than trying to impress you,can you move out the way of the mirror so i can see clearly please?'

lmao she flounced off nose truelly out of joint lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lin said:


> Same as me me only I'm a bird  ...all I see is the weights and wouldn't notice a guy unless he came up and smacked me right in the kisser..............a few weeks back I was using the squat rack and was aware this guy was watchin me (only because it was mirrored) when I was stickin more weight on he was still lookin so I found myself sayin 'and what the fcuk are you lookin at' poor bugger lol but it ain't a pick up joint, tis serious shina guy when your in focussed lifting mode :thumb:


PMSL done that myself once or twice chick and I know what you mean.... I get aware of someone looking but i dont actually look at their face or anything about them, I jst know theyre doing it, and if they keep doing it they get a similar response haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> same for me when i'm in the gum,theres very few women actually train in our little concrete block (lol and the ones that do are universe physique competitors lol) but i'm way too fuked to notice anything around me.
> 
> There was one guy who used to bring his girl down to the gym with him,she was pretty etc but she knew it too,would stand up against the doors between the crossover towers doing the splits etc,skimpiest of tops,but she basically got blanked....so anyway long story short,myself and my training partner at two weeks out earlier on this year finished training chest and began to give each other the once a week check over to make sure things are on track,as we are stripping off she says'show offs,take more than that to impress me'
> 
> ...


PMSL!!

I wrote in a thread in RG that I was gner come to auchenarvie at the time you and ramsay train and bully ya's off the equipment haha :laugh:

....however I have been warned I wouldnt be safe in your gym....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you wouldnt be safe down here?lololol wonder why......lol if M told you that,Zara you would fold him up like a piece of paper no matter what he claims lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> you wouldnt be safe down here? lololol wonder why......lol if M told you that, Zara you would fold him up like a piece of paper no matter what he claims lol


haha :laugh: I'm jst wee remember pmsl... :innocent:

(aye right :devil2: )


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

/zara seeks out M,destroys,then heads stariaght to tattoo studio and has 'giant killer' tattooed on her butt. :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah nah no destroying.... he seems a nice boy...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

btw,drop in that you sponsored me and the reason he isnt getting any is not until he enters the masters lmfao,of course do not tell him i said to say that is i will end up inevitably dead.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> btw, drop in that you sponsored me and the reason he isnt getting any is not until he enters the masters lmfao, of course do not tell him i said to say that is i will end up inevitably dead.


haha he too young for that still pmsl....

I wont tell but, I think he may be becoming more pc literate.... (defo been the odd bebo visit) :whistling:

Plus..... are you sure you want to be given as the reason for withholding congenial relations from that man...??? :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha he too young for that still pmsl....
> 
> *I wont tell but, I think he may be becoming more pc literate*.... (defo been the odd bebo visit) :whistling:
> 
> Plus..... are you sure you want to be given as the reason for withholding congenial relations from that man...??? :laugh:


lmao i remember the first time he sent an email to ser,took us about two fkn days to decipher his reply in amongst her message lmao

erm and no,i defo dont wanna be the reason given for ANYTHING being witheld from that man lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> lmao i remember the first time he sent an email to ser,took us about two fkn days to decipher his reply in amongst her message lmao
> 
> erm and no,i defo dont wanna be the reason given for ANYTHING being witheld from that man lol


Awww bless haha :laugh:

....and you be ok.... he seems a big pussycat.... :innocent:


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

I prefer smaller sized girls (wife wen married her size 10)but it seems that now I've been married for over ten years and my wife has had 5 children she tells me I prefer bigger girls now,I'm not about to argue with her she's a big lass


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dont let her use the had 5 kids chestnut on you mate,its just an excuse the lazy like to use for not keeping their figure,like a get out clause.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> dont let her use the had 5 kids chestnut on you mate,its just an excuse the lazy like to use for not keeping their figure,like a get out clause.


lol how did you get over a thousand posts on this site already ya fcker...?

(mank, mank, mank, mank, mank, mank, mank..... haha)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lin said:


> lol so true.........it enables people to hide more doughnuts under their folds :laugh:


:lol:LMFAO:lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> lol how did you get over a thousand posts on this site already ya fcker...?
> 
> (mank, mank, mank, mank, mank, mank, mank..... haha)


lol who me?erm....erm.......well aye ok then your right:whistling:

lol i actually only had 150 posts on here up until this August,dunno how all those others happened lol


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

weeman said:


> dont let her use the had 5 kids chestnut on you mate,its just an excuse the lazy like to use for not keeping their figure,like a get out clause.


blimey...i have to agree with weeman...sorry ladies,but some ladies still use the same exscuse even when they had their kids 20 years ago and their kids have moved out!!!!

noticed on here,the majority of chaps are in favour of recreational lady gym goer...i would of never guessed that...????

me,size never mattered....just three holes and a heartbeat....oooops...

scuse meeeeeeee.....just slipped out!!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

^^AGREE'D!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

guess we are all looking for a finger to point so we dont have to blame ourselves....i mean its not my fault i eat fish n chips for breakfast,mid morn snack kebab,lunch burger n fries,mid aftern burger n fries and before and after training pizza,then protein drink to stay healthy,then finish off with a macdonalds evening meal....then out comes the ice cream and crushed cookies in it!!!!

this has nothing to do with me...its my 15 & 16 yr olds fault!!!!!!

i was just wondering...if any say,iris kyle type was there in front of most chaps,naked,rubbing a chap up n down,horny as hell....i wonder how many men would actually perform their naughty deed,if they was totally alone and no-one knew????

bet that wouldnt come out on the pole....????

k,i deviated off the subject here AGAIN!!!!!

so the way to wear my stockings is with a suspender belt then and not a weight lifting belt!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

anabolic ant said:


> blimey...i have to agree with weeman...sorry ladies,but some ladies still use the same exscuse even when they had their kids 20 years ago and their kids have moved out!!!!
> 
> noticed on here,the majority of chaps are in favour of recreational lady gym goer...i would of never guessed that...????
> 
> ...


That'll be your 1 incher lol :lol:



GYMBABE said:


> the majority of clients i train are women who have had children and that is the main reason they give for their weight problem, as if you have to eat 8 times your body of food to make it through pregnancy
> 
> Before i get flamed yes i have had a son and i ate normally and exercised until 8.5 months! The amount of people that cancel their gym memberships when they are pregnant is ridiculous, its not an illness
> 
> (zoe gets off her soapbox  )


Aye - I know the body does change shape a bit but no, pregnancy is not an illness, and it's a daft excuse. I've never been pregnant but I'm still chubby lol :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> lol who me?erm....erm.......well aye ok then your right:whistling:
> 
> lol i actually only had 150 posts on here up until this August,dunno how all those others happened lol


*cough* stockings and suspenders *cough*

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

GYMBABE said:


> the majority of clients i train are women who have had children and that is the main reason they give for their weight problem, as if you have to eat 8 times your body of food to make it through pregnancy
> 
> Before i get flamed yes i have had a son and i ate normally and exercised until 8.5 months! The amount of people that cancel their gym memberships when they are pregnant is ridiculous, its not an illness
> 
> (zoe gets off her soapbox  )


Ser had abs showing after finlay was born!!! haha :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ser had abs showing after finlay was born!!! haha :laugh:


lol tis true as well,this was Ser 5 days after giving birth to wee Fin earlier this year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol tis true as well,this was Ser 5 days after giving birth to wee Fin earlier this year.


Is that a nip I see(squinting).... Is this pic in the right forum Wee?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^PMSL not what i was expecting.

She does indeed look amazing mate must say a bit too skinny for me(i cant just give a compliment and not say some thing critical) :tongue:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I'M NOT F00KIN SKINNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm slim/slender....but not skinny, please i don't like that word...........

and yes, it was a little difficult to contain the milky b00bs, i'm as flat as a pancake normally lol.......and that pic was taken 5 days after nearly dying(really dying, not just in labour dying, i had been losing blood for a fortnight with the final straw to deliver when i was losing 200ml every 20 mins!!!!!!!)and having an emergency c-section.....i was up four hours later and walking around....while the woman in the room opposite was buzzing the nurses to pull her covers up from her waist to her neck!Lazy f00kin c*w!

I was the same the first time round too.........and i refused to let people treat me like i was ill either, it was enough to make you ill the way everyone panders


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> Is that a nip I see(squinting).... Is this pic in the right forum Wee?


lol i knew someone would spot that but i genuinly wasnt trying to be pervy this time,just proud of my chick lol

well ok a little pervy but mostly proud



Con said:


> ^^^PMSL not what i was expecting.
> 
> She does indeed look amazing mate must say a bit too skinny for me(*i cant just give a compliment and not say some thing critical*  ) :tongue:


lmao its ok Con i know you mean it in the nicest way mate lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> lol tis true as well,this was Ser 5 days after giving birth to wee Fin earlier this year.


Abs AND boobs...... so jealous lol

If you didnt have to be fat for 9 months first (and then look after a child) there might be something in this having babies lark :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol tis true as well,this was Ser 5 days after giving birth to wee Fin earlier this year.


Whats the game in the background mate?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Abs AND boobs...... so jealous lol
> 
> If you didnt have to be fat for 9 months first


err s'cuse me mrs, i had ab's over my bump....weird looking, kinda like extra large(not think, but stretched) ab's........:laugh: My mother was horrified:thumb:

AND i LOVED the boobs, look how huge they were, makes me sad they're gone back to saving my pennies to get some decent sized ones that won't disappear on me:cool2:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol tis true as well,this was Ser 5 days after giving birth to wee Fin earlier this year.


Dude, my missus had gone away for the week and you go getting me all worked up by showing me some nippage!!

Life is hard enough already, Thanks allot! :cursing:

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol i knew someone would spot that but i genuinly wasnt trying to be pervy this time,just proud of my chick lol
> 
> well ok a little pervy but mostly proud


Just having a laugh.... Ser, you look great in the picture.. Amazing after only 5 days. Your boobs look assisted in the photo


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Beklet said:


> That'll be your 1 incher lol :lol:
> 
> now come on beklet,get it right....2incher of real man meat!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> me,size never mattered....just three holes and a heartbeat....oooops...
> 
> scuse meeeeeeee.....just slipped out!!!!


OMFG thats awesome hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> AND i LOVED the boobs, look how huge they were, makes me sad they're gone back to saving my pennies to get some decent sized ones that won't disappear on me:cool2:


BOOOOOBIES  check the PR thread if you need some inspiration to save hahahaha :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm slim/slender....but not skinny, please i don't like that word...........


It's been said elsewhere Mrs weeman, you're in increadible shape for someone who doesn't train, great body!

I think you must run your @rse off after Weeman, can't be all genetics:thumbup1:


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

I meet this lovely lady 30yrs ago at the North West Britain show

As a result we've been married now for 27yrs

And produced another lovely lady


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

John! Now I know where I have seen your pics before and your families.. I'm going to get flamed for this but your daughter had an article in a girly mag about her competing and how her parents competed. It's great to see it runs in the family..

As for me reading a girly mag..I was in the hair dressers at the time! god dammit, give me a shovell lol


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

yes I recognise her as well! thats fantastic how you all have competed :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> It's been said elsewhere Mrs weeman, you're in increadible shape for someone who doesn't train, great body!
> 
> *I think you must run your @rse off after Weeman, can't be all genetics* :thumbup1:


lmfao you must be kidding mate,more like the other way around!!!i dont mind tho,i benefit from being her slave :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

John Wood said:


> I meet this lovely lady 30yrs ago at the North West Britain show
> 
> As a result we've been married now for 27yrs
> 
> And produced another lovely lady


you must be very proud mate,you all look incredible,i remember your daughters pic when it was in The Beef,stunning


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> John! Now I know where I have seen your pics before and your families.. I'm going to get flamed for this but your daughter had an article in a girly mag about her competing and how her parents competed. It's great to see it runs in the family..
> 
> As for me reading a girly mag..I was in the hair dressers at the time! god dammit, give me a shovell lol


Hi Luke

LOL !! If I remember rightly Natalie was aproched throught the 'powers that be'[show promoters] and as a result was given nice thick wedge


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

What a cool family! Your daughter looks great John


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

carly said:


> yes I recognise her as well! thats fantastic how you all have competed :thumb:


Thanks carly


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

weeman said:


> you must be very proud mate,you all look incredible,i remember your daughters pic when it was in The Beef,stunning


Thanks weeman; Yes'' I'm very proud of the 2 ladies in my life :beer:


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> What a cool family! Your daughter looks great John


Thanks MaKaVeLi

Nice of you to say so


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I've always liked the way Natalie looks  comes accross a nice girl too.

Be interesting to see how many of the bodybuilding couples around nowadays have kids that go on to compete in the future and how they do...

wonder if we'll all be sat here in 20 yrs making the same post as john..... in a way I think it would be kinda cool! :thumb:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've always liked the way Natalie looks  comes accross a nice girl too.
> 
> Be interesting to see how many of the bodybuilding couples around nowadays have kids that go on to compete in the future and how they do...
> 
> wonder if we'll all be sat here in 20 yrs making the same post as john..... in a way I think it would be kinda cool! :thumb:


I hope not. But with Isla's genetics (she has bigger legs than her daddy) and her squatting technique she's a bodybuilder/ figure girl in the making.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Uriel said:


> It's been said elsewhere Mrs weeman, you're in increadible shape for someone who doesn't train, great body!
> 
> I think you must run your @rse off after Weeman, can't be all genetics:thumbup1:


I always had heavy lifting jobs that kept me active, but it is all down to genetics really....and i definately don't run after weeman....wee both run after the kids and Bri looks after me (he's also responsible for keeping my cardio levels high 



John Wood said:


> I meet this lovely lady 30yrs ago at the North West Britain show
> 
> As a result we've been married now for 27yrs
> 
> And produced another lovely lady


WOW!!!!`what an awesome family! :thumb:



Littleluke said:


> As for me reading a girly mag..I was in the hair dressers at the time! god dammit, give me a shovell lol


Hahahaha, Bri buys HEAT and swears its for me!(but we all know the truth now, don't we? lol)



Zara-Leoni said:


> Be interesting to see how many of the bodybuilding couples around nowadays have kids that go on to compete in the future and how they do...
> 
> wonder if we'll all be sat here in 20 yrs making the same post as john..... in a way I think it would be kinda cool! :thumb:


When i fell pregnant with Fin, before i knew it was a boy, a friend told us it would be a boy...and he expected him to be right at the top of the bbing ladder someday....i'm holding out to see if he guessed that it was a boy...or if it was a premonition(sp?) he did have a 50/50 chance of being right on the first one lol.....i'd encourage both of my kids to go to the gym, and one day to get up on stage.....i could think of much worse things they could be doing with their spare time, plus it teaches them alot of good things like discipline, will power, routine, determination to succeed...i could go on forever......

Lauren already want to 'make muscles like daddy' but is too young,she already swims and is active every day, we are waiting for her to turn 4 to get her into ice skating classes, and she will be starting gymnastics soon(these will strengthen her and hopefully help her continue to prove the docs wrong) its all stuff she WANTS to do and we really encourage her and not just for medical reasons!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

John Wood said:


> Yes'' I'm very proud of the 2 ladies in my life :beer:


And so you should be!!!! 



PRL said:


> I hope not. But with Isla's genetics (she has bigger legs than her daddy) and her squatting technique she's a bodybuilder/ figure girl in the making.


If you don't mind me asking Pete, why do you hope not? (i'm just curious) and if her legs are bigger than yours she should definately be encouraged. Bri is always moaning at me cause i got it so good but ain't interested in ever working to get up on stage....i just want my legs to look good in heels:rolleyes: lol


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## leeroybarnes (Mar 11, 2008)

John Wood said:


> I meet this lovely lady 30yrs ago at the North West Britain show
> 
> As a result we've been married now for 27yrs
> 
> And produced another lovely lady


 im sure i went to school with your doughter mate where did she go to school you dont need to be specific just town?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The only reason (if l was single obviously) l would go for the female pro bodybuilder type is to help me achieve my own goals. It would be nice AND helpfull l think being with someone who understands your goals and can help and encourage you. Nothing worse than a partner who cant be ****d and wants to have chips for tea every nite !


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

No muscle just slim


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> wonder if we'll all be sat here in 20 yrs making the same post as john..... in a way I think it would be kinda cool! :thumb:


 :lol: :lol:

:whistling:


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Denise Masino is always a winner for me.

She just has that 'I'm off my box on androgens and soaking 24/7' aura about her.

Yum.


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

if its got a pulse, Im happy........... :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> models or fitness girls, always. no normal woman will let me train or not drink booze or eat as i do unless they are either in fitness or modelling so i dnt ever stray outside this!!!
> 
> i work upto 18hrs a day sumtimes so if i still need to keep a strict diet etc gets time consuming, the average woman gets far too angry, models need to stay in shape and fitness industry women do too , plus....they aint the worse looking 2 groups either!!!!


I think thats a bit short sighted.... I know many bodybuilders who are married to or live with girls who are neither of these things.... yet they are 100% supportive of their partners and help them prepare their meals and support and assist them through their comp diets etc.

Its finding the person with the right attitude and supportive nature that matters. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> Its personal experience hun, alot of women ive dated will not be supportive cos they just dnt understand, however much i educate them, if for instance their family is not fitness orientated then its a hard ideal to convince someone to support!! :cursing:


Surely you know when you get to start speaking to someone etc, ie BEFORE you start dating, what their general attitude is towards it etc?

Most of the girls I know who are married to/living with bodybuilders dont come from that background in any shape or form, yet the guys say they prob couldnt do it without their support... these girls support them through their diet, make the meals, keep the house, raise kids, and most of them work full-time too!

.....or, maybe its just scottish women..... we're fantastic  haha!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

chilisi said:


> ha ha maybe.?!
> 
> what experiances do you have with your current or ex partners..?


How you mean? Have they been supportive?

Anyone I've dated does sport of some sort... not all bodybuilders by any means, prob split between bb'ing and rugby.... but they've always understood what I do and its never been an issue. Its not a deliberate choice from the point of view of wanting someone who trains so they understand.... its more an attraction thing.... I couldn't be attracted to a fat or skinny couch potato who does nothing but watch tv and go out drinking.

Looking at it the reverse way, they've appreciated that I train as they dont have to justify their own time in the gym etc, and one or two have been lucky enough to have had all their meals made for them since I was making my own anyway.... In fact... I still make all my ex's meals for him to this day... make them at same time as my own and he picks them up the next day lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> why do u cook ur xs meals?


why not? he's my best mate still, and I'm making my own anyway so its not like its an effort.

Its nice to be nice....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> I for once couldnt let someone, anyone cook all my meals, id feel lazy as sin!! ur a gem tho wow!!!
> 
> hmmm ur still that close, do u agree with this phrase
> 
> "if u can still be mates with an ex ur still in love or never was?". i do....off topic just wondered,...


No, dont agree with it at all tbh.... people we know always question us about it, and we both laugh about it. However, if you dont hate them, why not stay friends? Sometimes its not possible or convenient, but in this circumstance we had to, as I worked for him also, and still did so for a year after we split up still full time, and even now I still run the website etc. By that time we had developed a good platonic friendship/working relationship.

Fact is, one day I'll settle with someone and live with them etc, and at that point it wont be appropriate.... and I also expect him to do same, and presumably she'll take over the meal making. But in the meantime, we're mates, and its no trouble. I might actually be doing same for one of his training partners too next year as well lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

chilisi said:


> thanks,its nice hear a womans point of view regarding how they have found training living with a male as* men arent as tollerant as women are they..*
> 
> you scottish girls sound awesome..?!?


No, they're probably not, but, not being funny........ it wouldn't make a difference to me if they liked it or not. I'd do it anyway.

Am not saying I always do what I want regardless of what someone else thinks, as I'm not that pig-headed.... but training etc isn't harming anyone so I wouldn't compromise on that one.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> No, they're probably not, but, not being funny........ it wouldn't make a difference to me if they liked it or not. I'd do it anyway.
> 
> Am not saying I always do what I want regardless of what someone else thinks, as I'm not that pig-headed.... but training etc isn't harming anyone so I wouldn't compromise on that one.


Where did i go wrong?

You sound like the perfect wife material Zara:laugh:

If i get married again i will have to choose a Scottish woman:lol:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

You look well fit on your avvy Lin,

Have you had a makeover?

getting a semi on:thumbup1:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

chilisi said:


> good call.And if the partner your with does complain..maybe there not the right one for you...


If i was the partner, i would spit my dummy out.

TBH i think most men would get the hump if their partner was making meals for their ex.

This would have to stop:whistling:

:tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> ha any more of u out there z?


No.... I'm unique 



iron head case said:


> Where did i go wrong?
> 
> You sound like the perfect wife material Zara:laugh:
> 
> If i get married again i will have to choose a Scottish woman:lol:


Well apparently no since no-one wants to marry me haha!



Lin said:


> I'm still mates with my ex hubby, he comes in for a brew we chat about our kids futures but I have no feelings towards him at all. Just started speakin to my ex boyfriend, we split up 6mths ago, now we're just friends thats it......why be bitter, if you decide you don't want to be intimate any longer it doesn't stop you from bein mates


Exackerly :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

chilisi said:


> good call.And if the partner your with does complain..maybe there not the right one for you...


Nah.... I dont really agree with that... if I date someone they have to deal with it, but if I settled down with them I wouldn't expect them to put up with it and I wouldnt still do it. I wouldn't be happy if they did, so fairs fair....



iron head case said:


> If i was the partner, i would spit my dummy out.
> 
> TBH i think most men would get the hump if their partner was making meals for their ex.
> 
> ...


As I said above... agree. But only if the relationship was serious and I was sure it was going to last. I wouldn't give up helping out my best mate for a casual dating relationship.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Haha only winding you up Zara,

i had the short straw of working the gym today,

so bored and in full wind up mode, now ive worked out.

I agree with your outlook on life:thumb:

I have never kept friends with an ex myself,

I suppose it would be different though if kids were involved,

I think men find it harder separating friendship and sex.

I don't think i have ever had a female friend??


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lin said:


> If men are friends with a woman there is something sexual in it for them, or they wish there was


To be honest I'd say that was the case most of the time lol, on the other hand though I can be friends with a woman and just leave it at that


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

danimal said:


> im always atracted to really petite women that are about 5ft2-5


yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa small girllss

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Lin said:


> Isn't that the case for most men?? sure there was a thread on it.........
> 
> If men are friends with a woman there is something sexual in it for them, or they wish there was
> 
> If women are friends with men then thats it, they're just friends, and the longer it goes on the less likely chance there is for something to happen


We are shallow creatures Lin,

this is how mens minds work [a little insight]

If i don't find a woman attractive, i don't waste time getting to know them.

Unless she works in a poultry factory and can get cheap chicken for example.

If i am in a relationship, i will still talk and flirt with pretty women,

this makes the day more fun and worthwhile.

Shallow but true


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

iron head case said:


> We are shallow creatures Lin,
> 
> this is how mens minds work [a little insight]
> 
> ...


well said mate and a good honest answer


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Munter or model, i'd still kick their backdoors in.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

iron head case said:


> Haha only winding you up Zara,
> 
> i had the short straw of working the gym today,
> 
> ...


I've more male friends than female... I suspect, at least at the start, some of them may have had ulterior motives, but since none of them have been given even the slightest bit of encouragement (unless they were ones that I actually wanted to date.... in which case I've usually got my own way  :whistling, then we've settled into a "buddies" relationship with no awkwardness :thumbup1:



Lin said:


> If men are friends with a woman there is something sexual in it for them, or they wish there was
> 
> If women are friends with men then thats it, they're just friends, and the longer it goes on the less likely chance there is for something to happen


Think theres probably quite a lot of truth in that......


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

iron head case said:


> We are shallow creatures Lin,
> 
> this is how mens minds work [a little insight]
> 
> ...


That is so true, reps for complete honesty! My female friends (don't have many good female friends, probably less than 5) are all attractive, not one of them is unattractive - because to be honest they are probably my friends because I've failed to get in their pants, or we have done stuff but just remained friends after it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Female "friends" is that where they allow you to nail them and dont expect a phone call or to be called your gf? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Con said:


> Female "friends" is that where they allow you to nail them and dont expect a phone call or to be called your gf? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


I assume that's what we call fcuk buddys? But don't say that to the women themselves:tongue:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Haimer said:


> I assume that's what we call fcuk buddys? But don't say that to the women themselves:tongue:


 :lol:

Seriously though i have never had a female friend i havent done at least some thing sexual with.

I have a problem when i talk to any female i cant help but randomly wink at her. :confused1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh any females friends i have had or have are girls ive wanted to play with. otherwise why would you be friends with them its not like you wanna sit in and cuddle and watch a dvd if your not getting sex at the end of it.

i like thinish girls dont think ive ever dated any1 over a size 10 - 12. my ex hit a size 14 and i lovingly told her she needed to drop a few pounds. she droped 1.5 stone in 3 months i was impressed but her already small boobs vanished. devastatin.

i have always wanted to date a girl who was interested in training etc as my ex girls have always complained about me dieting and going gym.

my new girl doesnt complain one bit as she likes the way i look and knows i have to work out to look like this. she is also size 8-10 with a d cup eats loadsa crap but doesnt gain weight. shes all i could ask for lol.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> I for once couldnt let someone, anyone cook all my meals, id feel lazy as sin!! ur a gem tho wow!!!
> 
> hmmm ur still that close, do u agree with this phrase
> 
> "if u can still be mates with an ur still in love or never was?". i do....off topic just wondered,...


Ah I'm still very good mates with my ex - and his new bird cos we've been froends for years too lol! A lot of people find it odd but there's no way I wan to go back there!



Haimer said:


> That is so true, reps for complete honesty! My female friends (don't have many good female friends, probably less than 5) are all attractive, not one of them is unattractive - because to be honest they are probably my friends because I've failed to get in their pants, or we have done stuff but just remained friends after it.


Men generally only want to get to know women they find sexually attractive in some way. Any that say they're not are lying. Even, or especially the married ones! :laugh: Or they are nice to women they think may have hot friends......god I'm cynical :lol:

But right....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Haimer said:


> I assume that's what we call fcuk buddys? But don't say that to the women themselves:tongue:


Women have FBs too..... 

Why restrict yourself to just one person if there's no need....


----------



## son_of_jorel (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi all

i argee what beklet is saying is regards to men wanting to be friends with women they fancy cause they would want them or they may have fit mates

but sometimes specially at work even if u are not physically attracted to say a woman in my case once u get to know them u can start fancying them & make excuses for doing so ie i like her dress sense same taste in music or movies blah blah blah

but usually sexual/physcal attraction is what u use to befreind a person as thats all u can judge the person on until u speak & get to know them !!

just my 2 cents


----------



## son_of_jorel (Dec 26, 2008)

just another thing i just read above about women having male friends

its pretty much what zara said the men approach the woman wanting more if the woman is not diggin the dude she will place him in the friend zone where most men are happy being just so they can be close some how to the woman !!

the order of things in my mind is this

the woman chooses the man always !! if she goes up to him she has choosen if he goes up 2 her she has to submit/allow anythings to go on WOMEN HAVE ALOT OF POWER !! well some of them lol


----------



## son_of_jorel (Dec 26, 2008)

Hiya lin

I understand what u mean in regards to being drawn & connections but the woman has to ultimatley say yes i want this to happen if its by saying yes showing interest ie kissing touching flirting etc etcgone are the days when a man can pick a woman up or drag her by the hair back to the cave lol

when a man steps to a woman in a bar/club for example he has to advertise/sell his self ie what he has to offer !! if she likes what she hears she will say yes i like this bloke & want to move further, if she did not then the man would be up on rape charge!!

it is the natural order of things alot like a election the man campaigns puts his bid in & then get elected if the woman likes what she see's & hear!! women usually just have to look nice & most men will submit straight away & think about the personailty etc later its the POWER a woman has its nature

& i fully agree alot of men are shallow meager minons but then again there are lots of men who are not its up 2 u as a woman to find a man of means women can also be shallow alot of men would not even get here foot in the door if the woman would aim higher in her choice of man

when a woman always moans men are [email protected] I always say IF U KNEW BETTER U WOULD CHOOSE BETTER


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'd agree with a lot of that.......but there are things that don't always fit in......not sure why.

*dons extra strength flame-proof suit*

Something I've noticed on this and other boards I go on, bar one (and this is because they are male dominated) but you will see the pretty girly girls posting, and a large male contingent will hang on to their every word, defending them against anyone who will say anything they don't agree with.....it's quite funny to watch, but nauseating too....it's like these men are all hanging around trying to catch the girl's attention...most odd.

Then there are the men who will intentionally try to bring them down by disagreeing with everything they say - is this because they want to stand out from all the sycophants?

I do have a lot of male friends, and they respect me and treat me as one of the lads - it may be that they are not lechy cos they have prettier girlfriends but I like to delude myself they actually see me as a person with intelligence and wit and not as a pair of tits and collection of interesting holes 

*crawls back under rock*


----------



## son_of_jorel (Dec 26, 2008)

hi beklet don't go back into your hole or rock i argee with what u are saying

alot of guys may be mad at me for exposing there game but hey step ya game up fellas lol

Me personally i talk to whoever pretty ugly etc etc as im that kind of person but as a man u do pay more attetion to the ladies u can get some thing from ie s£x , laughs good convo probably in that order lol

but to give u a perfect example there is a message board hint hint (rival to flex mag) i used to look at alot still do, but the men there place the women on pedastals or thrones (so women if u are feeling a lil low need attention & want a man to grovel & kiss ya **** head over to there) u won't need loo roll lol

& its pathetic these guys honestly feel they can get play from these women for just saying they are fit in a round about way etc asking 4 training advice posting they whole web site gallery in a thread the list goes on!!

& its all down to the BS of these men thinking women prefer personailty over looks so they play to that role & are scared to straight up say look i think u are sexy i want to have relations (well bill clinton used that line & he was prez) with u

by the way beklet cut the BS forget u have never heard my voice or seen me but i would like to have relations with u *wink* lol


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Con said:


> :lol:
> 
> Seriously though i have never had a female friend i havent done at least some thing sexual with.
> 
> I have a problem when i talk to any female i cant help but randomly wink at her. :confused1:


I am a similar disgrace, it doesn't help that i can find females attractive for various reasons...hate men who say oh shes not my type!! If shes willing :lol:

Anyway, ideally i would go for a curvy girl with a slight bit of chuck...you know the ones not fat rolls but nice thick legs and ass  . God i haven't got out much in the past 2 weeks


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

adzk469 said:


> I am a similar disgrace, it doesn't help that i can find females attractive for various reasons...hate men who say oh shes not my type!! If shes willing :lol:
> 
> *Anyway, ideally i would go for a curvy girl with a slight bit of chuck...you know the ones not fat rolls but nice thick legs and ass *  . God i haven't got out much in the past 2 weeks


Good lad.... :thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Good lad.... :thumb:


Curvy girls :rockon:

However I wouldnt mind looking a tad more toned in quite a few areas lol!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> Curvy girls :rockon:
> 
> However I wouldnt mind looking a tad more toned in quite a few areas lol!


Is that you in your picture?


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Is that you in your picture?


yes of course!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Jojo 007 said:


> yes of course!


Are you JW007's mrs or is the username similarity completely random?!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Are you JW007's mrs or is the username similarity completely random?!


I don't know who JW007 is! My name is Joanna, but sometimes for dance work i use the name Jojo (some of my family call me it too) and the 007 bit, is just cos of a business thingy I'm doing....so no relation!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> I don't know who *JW007* is! My name is Joanna, but sometimes for dance work i use the name Jojo (some of my family call me it too) and the 007 bit, is just cos of a business thingy I'm doing....so no relation!


Me:thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Me:thumb:


Well hello JW007!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> Well hello JW007!


hello you 007 imposter


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> hello you 007 imposter


haha! Sowi :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> haha! Sowi :whistling:


forgiven... for now:beer:

As for original question,

Matters not to me what girl is, usually too busy looking at myself to notice in any case:thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Jojo 007 said:


> I don't know who JW007 is! My name is Joanna, but sometimes for dance work i use the name Jojo (some of my family call me it too) and the 007 bit, is just cos of a business thingy I'm doing....so no relation!


No probs.

You look to be an HB8+ so I thought you might know Hulk Swole :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> No probs.
> 
> You look to be an HB8+ so I thought you might know Hulk Swole :thumb:


 :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> No probs.
> 
> You look to be an HB8+ so I thought you might know Hulk Swole :thumb:


please explain.....? :confused1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Jojo 007 said:


> please explain.....? :confused1:


Erm, where to start....

Some of the members here have given themselves 'Dr.Swole' names : Dr.Swole stories here: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=112117181

If you have a read you will see what an HB is :thumb:

(it's a compliment)


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Erm, where to start....
> 
> Some of the members here have given themselves 'Dr.Swole' names : Dr.Swole stories here: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=112117181
> 
> ...


well thank u for the compliment lol lol!!!! Interesting read! :lol: I only know one person from this forum, thats how i got to know bout it..... thought i mite learn a few things bout training.......but im loving some of the threads on here in the general section! Found this thread particularly interesting....


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

You are deffo a HB10! If you feel like sharing pictures with me or if you must with the whole board please do


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

my wifes a perfect size 8 and has an amazing body! She's not a gym goer but shes just right for me!

And shes 5"3 which i love, cos im 6"4 and i love the smaller women! :bounce:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

A bodybuilding or fitness girl off season...hard muscles with a nice layer of fat over...makes me go crazzzzy:tt2: :thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

My ex was curvy with a lil bit of fat but not too much, and i loved her body, it was perfect imo, she of course hated it, but then she's in her 40's and has had 3 kids.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Recreational gym goer to fitness physique, as long as they not too skinny.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i like a nice small girl that you can just chuck about in the bedroom.

(by small i dont mean a 12year old btw):laugh:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd quite happily date a very lean fitness/ amateur bb competitor as well as someone curvy who doesn't go to the gym a whole lot. I'm leaning towards fitness atm though.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Real slim,

Or Ones who have a bit of definition.

Cannot stand it when women have flabby stomachs has to be toned.

And im with Cecil someone you can chuck about..


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jeez I forgot about this thread.....

Page 6 is a cracker 

I was quite a feisty little thing before I started dieting :lol:

Watch out world... Fordys back on the carbs  :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well...that was a smashin thread...I enjoyed it


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

i date an trained dance instructor..and tbh think a fit women is a must


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

I'd go for the average girl, rec gym goer and the fitness pyhsique but it ends there. Big bodybuilder type doesn't do anything for me. Just not my type.


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

any women who isnt going to put my muscle to shame will do jus fine lol:thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

couldn't care less! its all about keeping it varied :thumb:


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

i like nice big curvy ladys not fat but got loads of shape to them that you can hang on to lol


----------

